

Triple Gear - youngerdryas
http://www.shapeways.com/model/779258/triple-gear.html

======
frankus
Seems like it could have applications for something like a rope climbing
device, since all of the internal edges converge (or diverge) as the parts are
rotated.

------
freehunter
Is this the first working triple gear? I'm having troubles understanding the
significance of or uses for this device.

~~~
Palomides
I think the primary (only?) value is as a demo object for showing off 3D
printing.

~~~
nickpinkston
I was thinking mainly for showing how awesome math is!

------
xijuan
That looks like a piece of artwork!

~~~
lloeki
Z-axis "elimination" due to the projection on a 2d plane makes it look like a
triquerta[0] (really a trefoil knot[1]) on those shots, except there are three
loops, not one.

[0]: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triquetra> [1]:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trefoil_knot>

------
cormullion
More cool gear here:

<http://bugman123.com/Gears/index.html>

------
robert_foss
This is mechanical transistor. I'm looking forward to a Turing complete
machine based on triple gears.

------
delinquentme
really cool thrust bearing!?

------
leeoniya
wtf? this is sick!

